# SoCal FOR SALE: 1993 Nissan 240SX



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

A friend of mine is trying to sell his 1993 Nissan 240SX. 

auto 
$3500 
117,000 miles 
pioneer deck and speakers 
clean title


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

oh and Sam, could you leave this thread here? It's only for sale in SoCal..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *oh and Sam, could you leave this thread here? It's only for sale in SoCal.. *


 Yeah, but its going to cost you


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm..

contact vodkapwer he looking for a car like that.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

esh, sorry bud but probably not because it costs extra to swap an auto to a stick(mounts, fluid lines, ecu, etc), although I might consider it, but not right now (still tryin to figure out what to do with the se-r)


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

^then bump... 

Anyone else interested?

lol.. I have this car posted for sale on here, Altimas.net, My350Z.com, and B15Sentra.net and the only thing keeping most people from buying it is the fact that's auto.. grrrr

Someone buy this so my friend can get his 350Z already!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

^bump


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

The car is sold.


----------

